# Vaporesso Gen 80 S Kit



## Rob Fisher (6/8/22)

Vaporesso has always been pretty good with their coils and this package says Best SubOhm tank according to the Vapin360 2022 survey! We shall see!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/22)

This is an impressive little kit and is very light... Looks good... nice range of airflows... simple top fill... comfortable in the hand... 40 watts on the 0.2ohm coil gives a great flavour for a commercial coil!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

